
The Covid Opportunity for Impossible Foods - rey0920
https://www.robertyaman.com/blog/the-covid-opportunity-for-impossible-foods
======
rdtwo
People aren’t buying fake meat during a pandemic. The meat department was
cleared out at my local grocery store during the early days but fully stocked
with 20$ Lb fake ground beef.

